# Suche ein Bild!



## fruity (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Bild von einer Maus, die ein menschliches Ohr auf dem Rücken hat, habt ihr bestimmt schonmal irgendwo gesehen...
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte!


----------



## fruity (11. Mai 2004)

hat sich erledigt!


----------

